# [ACPI] Core 2 Duo

## dduardo

I just got a core 2 duo system with a E6600 processor and a G965 motherboard (ICH8R south bridge). I'm currently running kernel 2.6.18 but  none of the sensor data  is being written to /proc/acpi/. For example I want to be able to check out the thermal_zone, but there is nothing listed inside the folder. Has anyone gotten this to work? Do I need to wait until 2.6.19 for this feature?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

nope, I don't get any data either (Conroe 6600)

compile i2c support as modules & use lm_sensors then you should get something like:

 *Quote:*   

> sensors
> 
> w83627ehf-isa-0290
> 
> Adapter: ISA adapter
> ...

 

if you use gnome do 

```
emerge sensors-applet
```

----------

## freemanix

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> nope, I don't get any data either (Conroe 6600)
> 
> compile i2c support as modules & use lm_sensors then you should get something like:
> 
> ....
> ...

 

I have Asus P5B (No-deluxe) and Conroe 6400, but any attempt using lm_sensors fails. In 2.10.0 version, they pretend to find lm78 chip, in 2.10.1, they find w83627ehf. Unfortunately, modprobing w83627ehf fails with "no such device".

My kernel is 2.6.18-mm3, which works fine with JMicron and I was able to patch ahci.c in it for 0,1+4,5 AHCI ports (delicacy of P5B   :Evil or Very Mad:  ).

----------

## dduardo

I've never had to use lm_sensors before and was able to get sensor data. Is this some sort of replacement for the old ACPI interface?

Anyway, I tried lm_sensors and  the detection script seemed to find everything, but when I do /etc/init.d/lm_sensors start, it fails to start because it  says it can't find any sensors. That didn't make sense, so I checked the lm_sensors bugtrack and low and behold there was a report for my motherboard. Apparently the DG965WH motherboard uses some proprietary Intel "Quiet System Technology" which there is no open spec for.

So until Intel decides to release the spec, the only way I'll be able to check the sensor readings is to go into the BIOS.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

sorry guys,

I forgot to mention that I have another board: (Asus) P5W DH Deluxe, P975X

@dduardo:

you could try out one of the latest kernels (2.6.19-rc4-mm1 or 2.6.19-rc4-mm2) if it loads / shows the sensors / data correctly ...

----------

## marco007

p5w dh deluxe cpus sensor shows bs

CPU Temp:  +25.0c all time

win xp shows ~40c with speedstep (3100gz->speedstep 2430)

----------

## stdPikachu

FWIW I only got lm-sensors working on my GA-G965 DS3 with 2.6.19. 2.6.18 produced a broken symlink in /sys that prevented sensors from functioning, but all worky fine now with the latest vanilla RC:

```
prospero ~ # uname -r

2.6.19-rc5

prospero ~ # sensors

it8718-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

in0:       +1.15 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)

in1:       +1.81 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)

in2:       +3.38 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)

in3:       +2.94 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)

in4:       +0.00 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   ALARM

in5:       +0.00 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   ALARM

in6:       +1.25 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)

in7:       +3.01 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)

in8:       +3.15 V

fan1:      735 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

fan2:     1234 RPM  (min =   10 RPM)

fan3:        0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

temp1:       +45°C  (low  =  +127°C, high =  +127°C)   sensor = thermistor

temp2:       +32°C  (low  =  +127°C, high =  +127°C)   sensor = diode

temp3:        -1°C  (low  =  +127°C, high =  +127°C)   sensor = thermistor

vid:      +0.000 V
```

Some values do exist in /proc/acpi, but I never usually pay them much attentino since lm-sensors is far more informative.

----------

## velociphile

This post's pretty stale now I know, but stdPikachu, kernelOfTruth, what versions of kernel/lm_sensors did you get core temps working with?

I'm on mm-sources-2.6.19-rc6-mm2 (for the JMicron support - thanks for all the great info on that by the way, kOT) and lm_sensors-2.10.0.

I tried lm_sensors-2.10.1 (~amd64 at the mo) and the latest nightly lm_sensors (lm-sensors-r4262-20061211), but the former didn't even give me mobo temp - which I have at present - and the latter complained about missing kernel modules, including coretemp.ko of course.

At the moment I have:

```

brain tomg # sensors

lm78-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore 1:   +2.58 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +3.49 V)

VCore 2:   +3.63 V  (min =  +0.06 V, max =  +1.15 V)

+3.3V:     +3.28 V  (min =  +0.54 V, max =  +2.05 V)

+5V:       +5.51 V  (min =  +2.34 V, max =  +0.03 V)

+12V:     +12.59 V  (min = +10.46 V, max = +11.19 V)

-12V:     -11.07 V  (min =  -0.83 V, max =  -0.39 V)

-5V:       -4.91 V  (min =  -0.22 V, max =  -3.61 V)

fan1:        0 RPM  (min = 1188 RPM, div = 8)

fan2:     1527 RPM  (min = 5192 RPM, div = 4)

fan3:        0 RPM  (min = 675000 RPM, div = 2)

temp:      +40.0 C  (high =   +12 C, hyst =   +32 C)

vid:       +3.00 V

```

Any help much appreciated, I'd like to know if I can slow my fans down and still keep cool while I do climateprediction.net...

Thanks, T

Oh, almost forgot:

Core2 Duo 6400

Asus P5W DH Deluxe

----------

## stdPikachu

Which board do you have? Sensor chips are generally heavily mobo dependent.

The best rule of thumb unless you're absolutely sure which chips you;re using is to build everything in drivers > i2c > hardware bus and everything in drivers > hardware monitoring as modules and leave sensors-detect to do the rest. You may also need i2c-isa (and hence ISA support) if that's what your mobo uses.Once you know what modules you need you can get rid of superfluous ones if you like.

The modules essential for me were i2c-i810 (should be the same for prety much any modern intel chipset) and it87. eeprom usually get's pulled in by something but it's generally not used for any real hardware data.

----------

## velociphile

stdPikachu, thanks for the help.

I should have been clearer; it's an Asus P5W DH Deluxe mobo, and I've got everything I2C and hardware-monitoring related built as modules, and have loaded everything sensors-detect found:

```

brain linux # cat /proc/modules

lm78 19860 0 - Live 0xffffffff88635000

hwmon_vid 3648 1 lm78, Live 0xffffffff88633000

eeprom 7312 0 - Live 0xffffffff88630000

i2c_isa 6144 1 lm78, Live 0xffffffff8862d000

i2c_i801 10516 0 - Live 0xffffffff88629000

nvidia 5424532 12 - Live 0xffffffff880fb000 (P)

i2c_core 22016 5 lm78,eeprom,i2c_isa,i2c_i801,nvidia, Live 0xffffffff880f4000

...

```

I've got the same board as kernelOfTruth, so I'm guessing that there's a golden combination of kernel and lm_sensors that works for that board, and I've not got it...

What kernel/lm_sensors are you on at the mo, on your board?

Cheers, Tom

----------

## stdPikachu

Same version of lm_sensors as yourself, but I use the ck-sources branch (I find less stuff breaks that way  :Very Happy: )

Do you have any other of the i2c stuff loaded? e.g. bitbanging interfaces (i2c-algo-bit) - I generally keep these loaded even if I don't know what needs them, since lots of things like TV cards and hardware sensors seem quite sensitive to i2c spec.

----------

## velociphile

I don't have any other I2C modules loaded, I'll give it a go, thanks. Also -ck.

----------

